

Show HN: put a text nyan cat in your emacs - joeheyming
https://github.com/joeheyming/ascii_nyan

======
joeheyming
yo dawg, I herd you like nyan cat, so I put a nyan cat in your emacs so you
can nyan while you program

~~~
joeheyming
or prank a co-worker, thats the real intent :-)

